# 04 Maxima Hood Will Not Open



## OUZBnd (Dec 22, 2005)

The hood on my 2004 Nissan Maxima SL will not open. It appears to be a failure of the primary latch mechanism. Has anyone experienced this with their car or know of the solution to fixing this? At this point I am unaware of anyway to getting the hood open.

Thanks for your Help.

-Kevin


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Your latch and/or hinges aren't lubed, causing the hood not to open when pulling on the lever. Have someone pull up on the hood while you pull on the handle! It should open. We don't have problems with the hood cables on these Maximas. When you open it, lube the mentioned items above real good!


----------

